# what other products do you use?



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 23, 2009)

HI girls and boys

I thought it would be interesting to see what other products everyone else uses.   I figured I'd stick to the australian section as not all products used in US are available here and there are way too many people on those threads LOL

MAC AND NON MAC

I'm hoping there are others out there who can't afford to use high end products like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've only just got to know mac so I only have the studio fix concealer NW25.

I plan on buying SFF

I regularly use the following but try different brands from time to time:

primer - nutrimetics
foundation - revlon colourstay or botafirm
under eye colour corrector - mary kay yellow
brows - revlon eyeshadow
eyeshadow - revlon colourstay, maybelline, any brand really!
mascara - any brand, usually maybelline, want to try nutrimetics with the silicone wand.
lipstick - revlon colourstay or maybelline
blush - maybelline.

I did try the pure cosmetics mineral makeup on ebay for awhile and loved it but it doesn't go well with my concealer.


skincare - loreal dermageneisis for day, night and eyes
facewash - simple brand
handcream - marykay or vaseline

man I sounds like such a cheapskate! but a mortage, husband and a child to take care of uses up most of my cash


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey there - Bourjois is good for eye and lip pencil liners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can pick them up from Kmart, Target and Priceline.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 23, 2009)

Eeekk.. I might sound like a biggest snob (and I admit I am a brand ho), but I only use high end stuff.  Only because I am OLD and the drugstore/pharmacy brands don't work for me anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




primer - Shu Uemura or Koh Gen Do
foundation - Shu Uemura or Koh Gen Do
under eye colour corrector - Benefit Erase Paste or Koh Gen Do
brows - MAC brow pencil and Anastasia Brow Powder
eyeshadow - MAC or MUFE
mascara - MAC or MUFE
lipstick - MAC, Shu, Dior, NARS, Bobbi Brown, MUFE, YSL, Chanel
blush - MAC or NARS
skincare - Shu Uemura, Juice Beauty
facewash - Juice Beauty
handcream - Sohum Body Butter


----------



## sunshine16 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mascara- Maybelline Full 'n' soft! I love this so much. Looks so natural and gorgeous ($14ish)
Foundation- Revlon Colour stay natural ($40)
Blush- Natio ($11) and i also like Flirt! ($24) but you may have a hard time tracking it down as it's recently been discounted in Aus..also Australis blushes are really gorgeous (around $11 usually but i got mine for $3!!) i have Peachy and it's stunning. 
Eyeshadows- Inglot ($10-15) and i have a 88 matte pallette that i got off ebay for $30

Skincare
Cleanser- Cetaphil ($20 for a 1 litre pump pack) and a microfibre cloth ($3 for a pack of 2 from Big W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Exfoliant- Lush Angels on bare skin ($15/100g)



Prices are not exact as i like to wait till target or priceline are having sales and i'll pick up products then. They're fairly regular and it's nice to get a few dollars off considering the high prices we pay. 

Hope that helps someone out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ETA: Oops, i thought this was a thread for cheaper products we like! Not just non-mac.. Ahwell, the OP said she didn't have a tonne of cash to spend so hopefully this helps her out even if it isn't really answering the question haha


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 23, 2009)

For skincare, I use mostly Clinique & Nivea and I've also just started using American Beauty. I also use Clinique 'Almost Makeup' as my everyday foundation (it's more like a tinted moisturiser).

Other non-MAC products I use are:
Mascara - Estee Lauder Magnascopic(?) 
Shadow Base - Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Lipstick - Dior Addict High Shine <3, some Clinique ones too
Concealer - Napoleon

I try to stay away from d/s type brands only because of so many of them seem to test on animals.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 23, 2009)

lol thanks sunshine,  I was just curious what everyone else uses - cheap or expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Natio was the one I couldn't remember the name of!  Very nice and supposively additive free.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 23, 2009)

Other brands I use-

well I have a coastal scents palette for eyes and blushes

EDM blushes are gorgeous and blend nicely.

NYX e/shadows/blush/lipsticks/gloss

Covergirl Lash Blast, Lash exact and those fruity l/glosses in the tube.

Revlon creme shadows as a base for over my UDPP

Rimmell make excellent eye pencils.

Skincare- only ever Dermalogica except for Garnier's sensitive make up remover- HG.

Oh and veg oils to take of my MU like olive or almond.

I buy some d/s stuff but I end up being unhappy most of the time. MAC is the only brand where I've liked everything and it performs well so I figure in the long run I'm saving money as I'm not buying duds all the time.. that's my theory and I'm sticking to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want to save cash there's loads of ways to do it whilst maintaining a HE lifestyle, like I always buy the biggest I can afford of shampoos/cleansers etc off ebay. I figured out that a 500ml bottle of my fave dermalogica cleanser is cheaper than the same volume in Olay.. and I use more of the olay.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 23, 2009)

I am pretty much a MAC girl but I do use these things too:

*Primer -* Mehron Velvet Touch, MAC Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF50 
*Foundation -* MAC Mineralize Powder Foundation or MAC Studio Sculpt
*Concealer -* MAC Studio Sculpt, MAC Studio Lights, MAC Select Moisturecover
*Brows -* MAC Stud Brow Pencil or MAC Embark e/s or Espresso e/s
*Eyeshadow -* MAC, Too Faced, Heavenly Natural, Earthen Glow, Calypso Mineral Beauty and soon Yaby!!
*Mascara -* MAC, Max Factor or Yves Saint Laurent
*Lipstick -* MAC, YSL, and now Obsessive Compulsive Liptars!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Blush -* MAC or NARS
*Skincare -* MAC, L'Occitaine, LUSH, Biotherm
*Facewash -* Mario Bedescu Enzyme Cleanser or L'Occitane Imortelle Brightening Foam
*Exfoliator -* MAC Volcanic Ash or MAC Microfine Refinisher
*Handcream -* L'Occitaine, L'annine
*Bodycream -* Sohum Body Butters, Creme Royale's etc.. Body Shop Body Butter, L'Occitane or Crabtree + Evelyn 

Jeez, I feel like a pampered little princess, but I do buy it all myself >_< If I dont spoil myself then who will?!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 23, 2009)

Bibi, MAC should give you an award for being the most loyal customer!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Bibi, MAC should give you an award for being the most loyal customer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oooo I wish Nat. I'll take my reward in the form of a Pro-Card please!!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
Oooo I wish Nat. I'll take my reward in the form of a Pro-Card please!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe and maybe a Spectrolite collection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What would that include in your fantasy world?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ That is a fantastic idea Bibi!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 23, 2009)

I use MUFE foundation, usually maybelline mascara, maybelline dream matte powder (so silky smooth!), concealers from Estee Lauder, Ben Nye and Urban Decay, shadows from MAC, MUFE, UD and smashbox (if you poke around ebay, you can get some dirt cheap smashbox, and it's not popular enough for people to bother with fakes), blush from MAC. For more cheap stuff, I like lipsticks, vinyl shine/star lipglosses, eye and lip pencils from Rimmel, Revlon lipsticks and Sally Hansen nail polishes. I have a couple of NYX lipliners and really like them, plus their ultra pearl mania loose or whatever shadows are nice. My skincare is all Olay and Neutrogena, other than tea tree oil which I'm addicted to as a spot treatment.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a list of stuff I use...

Primer: MUFE HD Green, MAC Prep+Prime
Foundation: MUFE HD Foundation, MAC Mineralise Satinfinish
Concealer: MAC Select Moisturecover
Brows: Lancome Brow Pencil, MAC Espresso e/s
Eyeshadow: MAC, Inglot, Chanel
Mascara: Dior Show, MAC Dazzlelash
Lipstick: MAC, Dior, Lancome
Blush: MAC, Bourjois
Liners: MAC, Chanel, Bourjois, Revlon Liquid Liner
Skincare: Jurlique (Rosewater Mist, Herbal Recovery Gel, Balancing Day Cream, Lip Balm, Neck Serum, Eye Cream... LOL)
Facewash: Jurlique Balancing Cleanser (I need to find an oil one...)
Exfoliator: MAC Microfine Refinisher, Jurlique Daily Exfoliator
Makeup Remover: MAC Eye/Lip Oil Remover, Jurlique Eye Makeup Remover


----------



## Brie (Jun 23, 2009)

To be honest I probably use more smashbox than anything else. Primers Blushes and I absolutely love their highlighters.
I love Mehron pallets, some chi chi, masquerade and NYX.

Oh and Bourjois, Revlon , Elizabeth Arden and Estee Lauder too


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_Hehe and maybe a Spectrolite collection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What would that include in your fantasy world?_

 
Ooooo my fantasy collection would be something like "Art Deco". Lots of shiny, stylized chrome packaging, smokey eyes, red lips, bejeweled brushes and lipsticks with names like "Girl Friday" and "Flapper."

Style Black will have to do though! I think it is _THE_ collection that pretty much sums me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 24, 2009)

I use a mix of both High End and D/S brands and i think there are some real gems especially at Priceline because they're all in one place. I usually go on their website and check when they're having a sale and grab all my skin care or makeup that I want all in the one shop, so easy!

One brand I've been really impressed with is Bourjois, they're well priced and have regular sales in Priceline, Kmart & Target. I've only used the e/s so far which are awesome & eyeliner but I plan to try the rest of their stuff and stock it in my kit.

So here's what I mix my MAC up with

Foundation - Clinique Super Fit Foundation (must admint I am a bit of a SS & SFF convert)
Concealer - Clinique all about eyes concealer, Ben Nye
Eyeshadow - Inglot, Loreal, Mabeline, Gorgeous, Red Earth, Clinique & Bourjois (got Ali addicted to that brand as well). Inglot is really great value especially their freedom system. Some of their colours can be chalky but just swatch them and you'll spot the better ones. Their pigments are also fantastic and I might even prefer them to MAC and they're only $25 ea
Bronzer - Nars Laguna. OMFG still can't stop raving over this!!!! Phew, I think I need to go lay down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lippies - Australis, not so much now but surprisingly they have some good colours which wear well.
Primer - Urban Decay (get off Ebay)
Mascara - Mabeline Define a Lash, Gorgeous, Dior Show (worth the extra $$)
Lip Liners - Gorgeous
Eyeliner - Alamay liquid liner. I've been using this since I was 15 or 16 and I still haven't found anything as good. Bourjois pencil
Moisturiser - Olay Complete with SPF
Toner - Dermalogica (only every now and then)

I don't use facewashes or cleanse really except for those Loreal De-Maq Expert makeup remover wipes which get EVERYTHING off with one wipe! They are gold and I think they cleanse as well.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 24, 2009)

here is a summary of what I use:

Moisturiser: Dermalogica
Face Primer:Inglot
Eye Primer: Urban Decay
Coloured Bases: MAC, Urban Decay
Eyeshadows: MAC, Urban Decay, Inglot, MUFE
Eyeliners: MAC, Inglot, MUFE, Urban Decay
Mascara: Cover Girl, MUFE
Concealer: MUFE
Foundation: MUFE, MAC
Blush: MAC
Lip: MAC


----------

